# s175 bobcat. big enough for snow duty?



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Found a decent deal on a bobcat s175. Would it be big enough for snow duty? Stacking snow and maybe a 10 ft push box or even just a truck blade? Only reason I have for a skid is snow and loading a v box


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

trqjnky;1300560 said:


> Found a decent deal on a bobcat s175. Would it be big enough for snow duty? Stacking snow and maybe a 10 ft push box or even just a truck blade? Only reason I have for a skid is snow and loading a v box


For that machine, I would do dedicated snow tires & an 8ft pusher.

That machine also has enough lift height/reach to load most tandem dumps.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

snocrete;1300586 said:


> For that machine, I would do dedicated snow tires & an 8ft pusher.
> 
> That machine also has enough lift height/reach to load most tandem dumps.


so i would do alright with it then?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

trqjnky;1300607 said:


> so i would do alright with it then?


You could do GREAT with it...depends on how good of an operator you are(or the guy you have run it is) and matching it correctly to jobs it will excell at.


----------



## bbct001 (Jul 20, 2011)

The S175 is a great snow machine, but I'd go with an 8' pusher. The 10' will work for small storms and short pushes, but if you really load up the box you'll have trouble.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah i hav 1 it works great for doing snow , great lift capacity, great for doing walkways as well


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

trqjnky;1300560 said:


> Found a decent deal on a bobcat s175. Would it be big enough for snow duty? Stacking snow and maybe a 10 ft push box or even just a truck blade? Only reason I have for a skid is snow and loading a v box


We have used a S185 for a number of years. Virtually same machine. We have used used a custom built 9' box and currently use a 10' Daniels Wing Plow. No issues and *very dependable!*


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

we use a s185 for resi's... never had a push box on it but it handles a 8' blade just fine... heavy snows youll just need a running start... i don't think i would put a 10' box on it... 8 would be most i would think for the 175


----------

